# Área Continental de São Vicente (incluindo a região do Japui) | SP



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

A maior parte do município de São Vicente no estado de São Paulo está localizada na área continental, nessa região a maior parte é composta por área verde de preservação ambiental e de serra porém existe um distrito bem habitado e bem urbanizado que compõe alguns bairros como "Samaritá, Rio Branco, Humaitá, Parque Continental, Parque das Bandeiras, Quarentenário, Vila Ponte Nova e etc, na região da orla existe também os bairros do Japui e Paranapuã que está localizado fora da Ilha de São Vicente embora está de frente, por isso mesmo o Japui e os bairros do entorno que pertence para São Vicente mas que não estão localizados além da Ponte dos Barreiros deve ser discutido aqui.
Esse thread é para falar de toda parte da cidade de São Vicente que "não está localizado na ilha de São Vicente, aqui podemos falar de tudo dessa região de SV (fora da Ilha de mesmo nome), seja dos aspectos arquitetônicos e urbanísticos, das obras nessa região ou que beneficiarão essa região (como pontes ligando outras cidades ou a ilha de São Vicente a essa área do Japui ou a própria área continental), da história dessa região, da verticalização, de projetos habitacionais, de questões econômicas, de questões de preservação ambiental, da beleza da região e etc.
Sejam todos bem-vindos!


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

A avenida Deputado Ulisses Guimarães é o grande centro comercial da AC de SV, é que existe o maior número de comércios (lojas), principais e maiores supermercados da região, pronto socorro e até a sub-prefeitura, com o asfaltamento das ruas paralelas a dep Ulisses Guimarães a tendência é aquela área aumentar ainda mais o movimento de pessoas, de veículos e consequentemente o número de lojas e com isso mais verticalizacoes!.;


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

O principal acesso do Coração da Baixada Santista para área continental de São Vicente é a Ponte dos Barreiros, essa ponte até o presente 🎁 momento não tem ciclovia e não é duplicada, quando implantarem o VLT na Área Continental de SV isso provavelmente vai acontecer.!

*Ponte "Jornal A Tribuna" (mais conhecida como Ponte dos Barreiros)⏬;

































S*erguida pela via expressa avenida Angelina Prety da Silva (essa é duplicada e há ciclofaixa)


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

*Mobilidade nas áreas continentais de São Vicente

japui*

Por veículo automotor cno carro e moto é preciso usar a Ponte Pênsil que opera no estilo siga e pare ou pela rodovia dos imigrantes ou avenida Ayrton Senna da Silva vindo do sentido Sul e oeste, caminhoES e ônibus são "proibidos na ponte Pênsil", existe uma ciclovia na avenida dos Tupiniquins (que requer revitalização urgente) e por transporte coletivo ônibus metropolitanos da EMTU, uma linha municipal de Praia Grande e ônibus municipais de São Vicente atualmente da empresa OTRANTUR.


*Rio Branco*

A outra parte (maior parte) da área continental de São que é oficialmente a própria, por vias terrestres só é possível acessar pela rodovia Padre Manoel da Nóbrega só 55 vindo de Praia Grande ou de Cubatão e também pela Ponte dos Barreiros (requer duplicação urgente) e avenida Angelina Pretty da Silva vindo da área insular da cidade onde está localizado o "Centro e as praias da cidade", ciclofaixa na avenida Angelina Pretty existe, vários ônibus metropolitanos e municipais, mas a maior espera da população da região que vai resolver muito o problema de mobilidade urbana na área continental e que também consequentemente gerará valorização imobiliária lá é a implantação do meio de transporte coletivo ferroviário VLT fase "Barreiros-Samarita", estamos no aguardo!.


*Galeria de imagens;































*


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

As regiões continentais costumam terem charme de interior, e a de SV não é diferente, basta ir no Japui que sentimos aquela brise da área verde, a região do Rio Branco então nem se fala.!


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Legal. Na próxima vez em que for na Baixada Santista, vou querer conhecer.
Esses morros parecem próximos da área urbana. Deve haver trilhas bonitas por lá.


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Saúde

Há algumas UBS na área continental, recentemente construíram um novo PS só que parece que não está em uso até hoje, e sem dúvida "faz falta para sociedade (moradores)"!


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

A área continental possui linhas de ônibus tanto municipais para acessar as demais regiões da cidade (entre o próprio continente e também para a "Ilha de São Vicente" onde está localizado a sede da cidade) como também linhas metropolitanas, que são tantas mas as principais são ⏬;
932
937
939
940
942
943
947
948
950

Também terá no futuro o VLT que fará integração com as cidades de Praia Grande é Santos, mas oque seria importante para integrar mais a região são; a "duplicação da Ponte dos Barreiros" e também a "ligação da Área Continental de São Vicente com a Vila Sónia (Antártica) em Praia Grande por meio de uma ponte 🌉!.


----------



## FernandoGaebler (Aug 16, 2013)

hercules eaher said:


> *
> View attachment 1814330
> *


O que percebo nessa fotografia de satélite acima? Possibilidade de maior e melhor conurbação urbana da área de 'nova mirim' de Praia Grande, incluindo até a área do Litoral Plaza Shopping com o Jardim Rio Branco, com várias ligações de pontes, nos posts melhores citados acima, além de novas possibilidades. Do Jardim Rio Branco com São Vicente, também com várias pontes. Além de São Vicente se conurbar com Cubatão, criando uma malha urbana 2x maior, além de maior adensamento predial como um núcleo do litoral sul, puxando todo o desenvolvimento de Monguagá, Itanhaém e Peruíbe.

E para não esquecermos!!! Além de VLT, possível Metrô, Corredores de Ônibus, Trólebus, BRTs e etcs... com o adensamento ao redor dos canais e rios conforme as cidades do litoral paulista vão avançando com a sua malha urbana, podemos pensar em novos modais de transportes públicos, tais como catamarãs, além de novas ligações de balsas para fins turísticos e teleféricos.

*ESTAREI ACOMPANHANDO DE PERTO A BAIXADA SANTISTA COMO UM TODO!!!*


----------



## evandro_rapid (Jul 4, 2009)

Interessante esse thread, mas eu acho que sou o único forista da região, então ele vai ficar meio largado kkk


----------



## Geovanne Angelo (Jan 4, 2009)

Bairros bem feios. Espero que a infra e urbanização da região melhore com o tempo.


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

evandro_rapid said:


> Interessante esse thread, mas eu acho que sou o único forista da região, então ele vai ficar meio largado kkk


Nada melhor que alguém que é da região mencionada para poder postar sobre ela, sua presença é de fundamental importância aqui no fórum, BEM-VINDO 😝

Eu criei esse thread porque acredito que a área continental tem tudo para se desenvolver, esta que é parte de São Vicente na área rural que tem sua própria identidade em relação ao restante de SV (área insular) e que cresce a cada ano, pesquisei se "já existia", mas como não achei um tread da Área Continental, então me tomei na liberdade e resolvi cria-lo!.


Geovanne Angelo said:


> Bairros bem feios. Espero que a infra e urbanização da região melhore com o tempo.


Com a chegada do VLT, com criação de ligação com Praia Grande, com mais conjuntos habitacionais e com a verticalização vai mudar para melhor.


----------



## evandro_rapid (Jul 4, 2009)

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Bairros bem feios. Espero que a infra e urbanização da região melhore com o tempo.


Os bairros planejados(Parque das Bandeiras/Parque Continental por exemplo) não são inferiores a um Bitarú ou cidade náutica, o problema são nos invadidos, aí é só quebrada zoada.


----------



## evandro_rapid (Jul 4, 2009)

hercules eaher said:


> Nada melhor que alguém que é da região mencionada para poder postar sobre ela, sua presença é de fundamental importância aqui no fórum, BEM-VINDO 😝
> 
> Eu criei esse thread porque acredito que a área continental tem tudo para se desenvolver, esta que é parte de São Vicente na área rural que tem sua própria identidade em relação ao restante de SV (área insular) e que cresce a cada ano, pesquisei se "já existia", mas como não achei um tread da Área Continental, então me tomei na liberdade e resolvi cria-lo!.


Aqui é uma região que mistura muitos bairros carentes com alguns remediados, tem muito a melhorar, mas está evoluindo mais do que a área insular.


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Uma coisa que não é nada bom para a área continental de São Vicente é o governo estadual ficar "construído presídios", isso só amplia a triste cultura que SV tem de ter uma grande população carcerária denegrindo a cidade, afugenta investidores comerciais, chegada de grandes empresas e de novos moradores atrasando assim o "início da verticalização"!
Se não fosse isso talvez a AC de SV já teria uma loja Havam, talvez Leroi Marlim e quem sabe hipermercados atacadistas como Atacadão, Assaí, Roudao, Mercadão, Senda e etc, estes que gerariam bastante empregos e também seria uma economia para aquela "maioria"(pois em "quase" toda região por mais carente que seja sempre há aqueles com condições financeiras mais abastados até mesmo que pessoas que moram em regiões de classe média ou nobre) de pessoas de baixo poder aquisitivo.

*Imagens do presídio feminino e de um terreno grande na avenida Deputado Ulisses Guimarães ⏬;







*


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Bom, sei que o maior problema na Área Continental de São Vicente é a Ponte dos Barreiros, quando falo problema me refiro aos bloqueios necessários por causa das manutenções nas estruturas da ponte, pois eu sei que a existência da ponte é a "maior solução" da região do continente porque senão teria apenas a rodovia Padre Manoel da Nóbrega SP-55.

Estamos começando o ano de 2022 que será um ano de eleições estaduais e federais, provavelmente muitos candidatos vão se comprometer a agirem em pró da ponte caso eleitos e os que já ocupam cargos político-administrativo (deputado ou vice governador) caso eleitos novamente deverão cumprir suas promessas!

*Minha opinião é projeto*

Duplicar a Ponte, construir uma ciclovia semelhante a da ponte da Marginal Esquerda no Casqueiro - Jardim São Manoel e implantarem de vez o VLT na área Continental🌳🌲🌱

Agora é só a gente aguardar, o progresso na AC de SV é uma questão de tempo e os problemas se resolverão.!

Feliz ano novo de 2022 foristas do Skyscrapercity😝⏬;


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

Com o anúncio do início da "terceira fase do VLT🚅🚄" para o início de 2023 e sendo a fase que compreende o trecho entre a estação Barreiros (na Ilha de São Vicente) passando pela "🌉 ponte dos Barreiros (Jornal A Tribuna)" até o bairro de Samaritá feito pelo atual governador do estado de São Paulo à alguns dias atrás na sua vinda na Baixada Santista (BS), será que AGORA nós poderemos contar com uma DUPLICAÇÃO da Ponte?!


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

*Ponte dos Barreiros é liberada para o tráfego*

A ponte 🌉 dos Barreiros (que é a "única" ligação entre a área insular com a área continental) teve suas obras de recuperação e reforço na estrutura concluída e foi liberada para o 🚦🚥 trânsito nessa segunda semana de agosto de 2022, só que agora passou a ser "PERMITIDO o tráfego de caminhões 🚛🚚 com mais eixos" e também foi extendida a ciclovia da Linha Amarela desde o sinaleiro da estação do VLT 🚅🚄 Barreiros até a rotatória no cruzamento com a avenida das Nações Unidas (na Ilha de São Vicente), certamente isso vai melhorar a vida dos cerca de 160 mil habitantes que moram no distrito da Área Continental de São Vicente e também com o tempo pode gerar valorização imobiliária com mais estímulo para a construção de 🏢 prédios.!


----------



## thiago uchoa (Apr 13, 2010)

Pessoal reclamando de que essa região deveria pertencer a Praia Grande devido ao grande grau de abandono


----------



## hercules eaher (Jan 5, 2018)

É, realmente se a Área Continental de São Vicente pertencesse para Praia Grande teria outra realidade, pois seria mais verticalizada🏢 e mais valorizada, embora historicamente é impossível fazer essa mudança de administração da AC mas " se tivéssemos uma ligação entre PG e a AC de SV (com menos de 1 quilometro e com uma 🌉pontezinha ) " impulsionaria o desenvolvimento da Área Continental!.

Só que depende " PRINCIPALMENTE da VONTADE POLÍTICA da administração de Praia Grande QUERER essa integração com São Vicente ", acredito que a gestão de São Vicente até aprovaria ter essa integração (porque pra SV a " integração com qualquer cidade da Baixada Santista é benéfica"), mas infelizmente aqui na BS não há essa união entre as cidades (pelo menos não dá forma que deveria ser) é cada um por si e o governo estadual por todos.!



Menos de 1km separam uma região da outra (vejam na foto/[]\ de cálculo de distância reta by Google Maps), se fosse em outra região do estado ou do país essa ligação já existiria faz tempo, só aqui temos esse tipo de lendas de união

Créditos; imagem da publicação do forista vicentino @marcus_lisboa 📷⬇⏬;
View attachment 4035187


----------

